# Favorite Oldies Songs



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

With deep Fall right around the corner, I switch tunes and listen too alot of oldies. When I was younger and hunted with my dad every weekend, thats all we would listen too. So whenever these songs come on, it sets me in fall gear.

Just wondering what some of your favorite 50's,60's, and 70's songs are


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

USSapper said:


> With deep Fall right around the corner, I switch tunes and listen too alot of oldies. When I was younger and hunted with my dad every weekend, thats all we would listen too. So whenever these songs come on, it sets me in fall gear.
> 
> Just wondering what some of your favorite 50's,60's, and 70's songs are


Too many to list, but I switch to oldies in the fall for the exact same reason. Funny how these songs can take me right back there.


----------



## Young'in (Feb 1, 2006)

I'd have to go with Bob Seger.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

T Shot said:


> USSapper said:
> 
> 
> > With deep Fall right around the corner, I switch tunes and listen too alot of oldies. When I was younger and hunted with my dad every weekend, thats all we would listen too. So whenever these songs come on, it sets me in fall gear.
> ...


i hear you guys, i remember when I was younger. my ol' man would take us out to his hometown of hebron nd, I still remember drving in the dark and dozing off to the oldies on the am radio. "Everytime I hear those songs i go back" (keney chesney)


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Young'in said:


> I'd have to go with Bob Seger.


Nice call! :beer:


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

To me I remember talk radio when i was younger a lot more than oldies, when I'd hunt with dad. That will definetely put you to sleep when your young now I kind of listen to it myself.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I listen to the "oldies" all year.

Zeppelin
Cream
Hendrix
Floyd
Allman Bros
Skynyrd
CCR

Good stuff!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I don't know if this is considered Oldies or not, but lately I have been listening to old country. I have my pickup radio set on 1590 AM The Rooster. They play some new country but some older stuff like Cash, Kenny Rodgers, Dolly Parton, Willie Nelson and so on.

It really ticks off the wife when she hears it but thats kind of like a little bonus. :lol:

Normally I listen to either country or classic rock.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I love the oldies..........some of my best memories were being at the lake with my my family and having dad control the radio. A lot of Solid Gold on the AM dial.

I love Herman's Hermits !! Peter Noone is great!


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

That's almost all I listen to year round. Music nowdays is terrible...

Jimi Hendrix
Rolling Stones
Aerosmith
AC DC
Bob Dylan
Willie Nelson
The Beatles
Pink Floyd
Led Zeppelin
CCR
Tom Petty
Lynyrd Skynard
Allman Brothers
THE DOORS (Jim Morrison is a god)

It wasn't actually anybody that got me into this music, I just kind of got in it on my own. Large part to KQRS


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

mnbirdhunter said:


> It wasn't actually anybody that got me into this music, I just kind of got in it on my own. Large part to KQRS


I am originaly from New Prague, MN and I am 1 month older then KQRS! I used to love the music. Imagine my horror when I returned home from oversea's once to discover that they were not an 'oldies' station and were playing the same music as they did when I listened to it! 

Ha, guess I am getting old!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Those are oldies???? 

I don't remember the names of any of the songs, but I remember Rosemary Clooney, Count Basie, and Artie Shaw. People like Bing Crosby, Dean Martin, and Frank Sinatra were young punks. I didn't like any of them. They played some songs between Amos and Andy, the Lone Ranger, and grain prices.  You had to buy this big red battery and put in about every six months. No FM, but we had a big antenna and could pick up shortwave on our radio. Boy were we excited when one of the rich neighbors got a TV. 

Oh, I almost forgot if it was a real calm summer evening and you went outside sometimes you could hear Jimmy Littleghost, ????? Greyfeather, ???? Ironheart and some of the other guys on drums up at Ft. Totten.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

honkerslayr said:


> To me I remember talk radio when i was younger a lot more than oldies, when I'd hunt with dad. That will definetely put you to sleep when your young now I kind of listen to it myself.


Talk radio was always for the drive home....


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> Oh, I almost forgot if it was a real calm summer evening and you went outside sometimes you could hear Jimmy Littleghost, ????? Greyfeather, ???? Ironheart and some of the other guys on drums up at Ft. Totten.


Plainsman

Cool seeing those names. I ran cross country in HS against a Littleghost kid from Fort Totten and remember the good Ironheart who just finished BB up there.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I have 6 or 7 Johnny Cash and June Carter Cash CDs I listen too!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Leo Porcello said:


> I have 6 or 7 Johnny Cash and June Carter Cash CDs I listen too!


Yep, a little "sunday morning coming down" sounds great in the fall season. 8)

I'll have to add some Hank (and not the kid either) and a little Hag to that.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

:withstupid:

A little stranglehold by uncle ted is always a good mood setter when out in the country.

I used to listen to hank jr all the time when out hunting.


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

Anyone for a little "Smoke on the WAter" live version? Loaded in the iPod for those mornings in the blind..........


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

Plainsman said:


> Those are oldies????


I was thinking the same thing. I remember listening to the oldies into the early morning hours, while hauling beets into Wahpeton. Here are a couple of my favorites, Rick Nelson, Blood Sweat & Tears, The Tokens and the Everly Brothers.


----------



## GUNSHIP (Jan 18, 2007)

Boy you guys are a bunch of teeny boppers.

How about folks like Jo Stafford, the Mcguire sisters, Roy Hamilton singing my all time favorite song, Unchained Melody. Quite a few years later redone by the Rightous Brothers and a few years later again re:introduced by Leann Rhimes.

Other favorites, Perry Como, Dean Martin, Frankie Lane, der Bingo,

Groups, The Four Aces, The Lettermen, The Hilltoppers, The Platters.

Back to the hot chicks, Kitty Kallen and North Dakotas own, Peggy Lee.

And I must pay homage to my home state, Ohio. A few mile stretch of the Ohio river produced such great singers as Doris Day, Rosie Clooney, Margo Smith, Connie Smith, and Johnny Ace, Pledging My Love, and the artist David Alan Coe who redid the song a few years ago.

And Lord forgive me for all the great ones I forgot. It does not diminish their greatness.

Best wishes, Bill


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

GUNSHIP said:


> Boy you guys are a bunch of teeny boppers.
> 
> How about folks like Jo Stafford, the Mcguire sisters, Roy Hamilton singing my all time favorite song, Unchained Melody. Quite a few years later redone by the Rightous Brothers and a few years later again re:introduced by Leann Rhimes.
> 
> ...


Teenybopper I'm not, close enough though I guess.

Just dont see Dean martin as the type of stuff Id like to listen to while flying around the dirt roads scouting.

All I can do is write about it - Skynyrd Great song for the boondocks!


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

I have to go with all of them.

i do not listen to anything newer than early 80's.

mostly 50's to 70's

country and rock.

it's all good.


----------



## celebrationmm (Oct 20, 2005)

Anything from the 50s, 60s, and 70s. If it was on "Zippo in the Morning", it was played on the way out to the fields.

As soon as noon rolled around, it was time to switch to Fighting Sioux Football.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Great thread!
Here's happiness for you.Hit 'Playlist 2'to go with your 'Fall' theme about 'going back' in time.
Then click on 'here'for a complete list.Keep you busy and nostalgic for a week.

http://chu65nang67.us/nam/vietnam.html

Good listening and hunting!


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey,was reviewing a few of those songs and came across a good one for you Mn boys-especially if you're a northern 'range'boy.
Hit playlist 7.Bob will sing for ya and the chick in the pic only needs a ghillie jacket to be ready to join ya in the blind. :beer:


----------



## bjertness07 (Jan 4, 2005)

Grain markets on the radio bring back some good memories of ice fishing...


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Goldy's Pal said:


> Leo Porcello said:
> 
> 
> > I have 6 or 7 Johnny Cash and June Carter Cash CDs I listen too!
> ...


For a guy with such "poor" taste in NFL teams, you're right on in the music department! I love a little Merle Haggard, along with Cash, Hank and even some Roger Miller now and then. 
MOB aka "Gunpowder"


----------



## bighunter (Oct 25, 2005)

DEF LEPPARD all the way.......


----------

